# Looking for cheap TheraBand?



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I would like to start off by saying I am not selling this product, nor do I know or associate with the seller.

Okay, So I was looking around on ebay. And I found a awesome seller for TB (black and under)
They unfortunately do not have gold, But black, blue, green, red and yellow.
In different sized rolls

ALL FOR £1! ($1.64 usd)
You can get around 75cm of green for £1.

Thats 7.5m of roll for only £10/$16.40

The postage is cheap too.

I thought I would share some knowledge.

If you are looking for something (mainly leather)
Search for "offcuts" or "scraps"
These are generally either lower quality or odd sizes.

However there usually about 1/3 of the price and i have had no bad experiences so far..

I hope you learnt something or picked up some cheap TB

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-THERABAND-ORIGINAL-STRETCH-EXERCISE-RESISTANCE-BANDS-PILATES-YOGA-BALLET-/380781615597?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var=&hash=item58a85a59ed


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Eh? Link or it did not happen


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Eh? Link or it did not happen


My bad, i had it copied already...

Guess my brain just had a blank moment..


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

It Has Gold, Silver, And Tan Listed As Well! You Can Select It In The Colour Drop Down Menu.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Cheep Theraband is not good. And good Theraband is not cheep


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

As far as I can see, they actually have gold


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Cheep Theraband is not good. And good Theraband is not cheep


Theraband is Theraband right, whether you buy for a inexpensive or expensive price??


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

simonnybo said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Cheep Theraband is not good. And good Theraband is not cheep
> ...


Lol yes Thera is Thera. It was just messing around with ya.  how much do you need? Can you find it on eBay?


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> simonnybo said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


Well I hate to admit it, but you did confuse me for a few seconds haha!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry. Do you need a roll or just some bands?


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Great find, that's nearly half of what I normally pay for 5 meter. Had to buy a roll lol.

THANKS


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

My 5.5 meters of gold arrived today and I can confirm that it is genuine Theraband.

Top find iindividual.

5.5 meters for £19.50 free p+p


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you can, buying theraband in bulk and storing it properly is the best thing to do. SLINGSHOTS!


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

I have just ordered some, based on the comments in this thread. Now I have to learn how to make up my own sets! I know there is loads of info in this forum and Youtube. I don't want to be wasteful......so is there a formula which will allow me to cut the correct length with enough to spare for connection to the pouch and the slingshot?

Brian


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine arrive today. Great value and seems to be the real thing


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

culcreuch said:


> Mine arrive today. Great value and seems to be the real thing


Now you need to go to "The Works" or some where that sells similar and buy a cutting mat, aluminium ruler (any shallow straight edge will do) and a roller cutter, then your sorted.

Take your time to start with and remember this phrase " measure twice and cut once "


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> culcreuch said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrive today. Great value and seems to be the real thing
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I already have a cutting mat and the metal ruler. I currently only have Derma-Safe razors and had hoped to use those. I will look for the roller cutter.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hm... thanks for the link :bowdown:... the one and only time i bought one i bought 1,5m in discount for 7 euros. now its back at 10.8 euros.

EDIT: hmmm a handy dandy chart from the seller:










MY Q is .. whats elongation? Is the normal unstretched theraband at 0% elongation? So then 200% elongation means 3x the size of the unstretched TB ?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> My 5.5 meters of gold arrived today and I can confirm that it is genuine Theraband.
> 
> Top find iindividual.
> 
> 5.5 meters for £19.50 free p+p


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Hm... thanks for the link :bowdown:... the one and only time i bought one i bought 1,5m in discount for 7 euros. now its back at 10.8 euros.
> 
> EDIT: hmmm a handy dandy chart from the seller:
> 
> ...


Correct, I believe it is how much its stretched.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> If you can, buying theraband in bulk and storing it properly is the best thing to do. SLINGSHOTS!


I'd assume it still costs more than 2m for £1.50 or $2.30 about..


----------

